# Expert Advisors - Q & A  etc.



## Wysiwyg

An open thread about Expert Advisor auto-trading.

Well although being monitored and a *complete newcomer*, the lack of EA threads has encouraged me to start this thread to encompass EA`s and the meta quote language in MetaTrader4.

First question is how to set an EA to execute trailing stop adjustments `without` having to manually O.K. the adjustments/steps?

I have unchecked the "Ask manual confirmation" box in Tools-> options-> Expert Advisor.Do I have to modify the EA script manually also?
It is a profitabale EA (possibly via agreement ) and I will likely use it after further forward testing.

Look forward to any input - output. Wabbit, drop in when you are back from hols.


----------



## fapturbo

Hi there mate.

I've just started using an EA and so far have found it worthwhile.

I don't want to promote it in anyway since it is against the rules aparantly.

I've never used an EA before now and I have to say using it makes trading quite a bit easier


----------



## Wysiwyg

fapturbo said:


> Hi there mate.
> 
> *I've just started using an EA and so far have found it worthwhile*.
> 
> I don't want to promote it in anyway since it is against the rules aparantly.





Hi fap, i`m skeptical of mega-profit flashy advertising so am not going down that path.Unless of course you can post some real trade results I would buy it tomorrow.

Some questions about the system if you don`t mind ...

1) what are the pairs they recommend to trade? 
2) what are the entry/exit parameters for long system?
3) initial stop loss value = ?????
4) take profit value = ?????
5) trailing stop value = ?????
6) are you using the long or scalping strategy?
7) does it work best in up, down or flat trends?

better still could you p.m. me with the EA code.  Just joking. : and good luck if you don`t reply.


----------



## white_goodman

i love the EA's im using, helps take the emotion out of trading... however i know nothin g of programming, hoping to learn when mt5 comes out


----------



## fapturbo

Wysiwyg said:


> Hi fap, i`m skeptical of mega-profit flashy advertising so am not going down that path.Unless of course you can post some real trade results I would buy it tomorrow.
> 
> Some questions about the system if you don`t mind ...
> 
> 1) what are the pairs they recommend to trade?
> 2) what are the entry/exit parameters for long system?
> 3) initial stop loss value = ?????
> 4) take profit value = ?????
> 5) trailing stop value = ?????
> 6) are you using the long or scalping strategy?
> 7) does it work best in up, down or flat trends?
> 
> better still could you p.m. me with the EA code.  Just joking. : and good luck if you don`t reply.




I'm still skeptical myself.

However I have been running it on a demo account for about five days so far and I'm impressed with it. I understand that demo results will be different to live results.

The pairs that it trades are these. EURGBP EURCHF USDCAD GBPCHF
Recommended Pairs to trade for small accounts is EURGBP and EURCHF

I am not trading the Long Term Strategy. It is not recommended for small floats. I am only Trading the Scalper Strategy as this is the most profitable.

The EA as far as I can tell trades only when there is little activity in the Markets. This is around 9pm GMT to 1am GMT. This is the way it has been designed.

There is a height filter to prevent trades being taken when volatility is too high.

The EA has an inbuilt Stop Loss and Take Profit figure. There is a Stealth mode which means that the Stop Loss and Take Profit figures that are transmitted to the Broker are different to the inbuilt SL and TP figures.

At the end of the day the only thing that matters is does it have a Positive Equity Curve.

There are ways to change the Money Management. You can set it manually or you can use the in built Money Management Settings which does a relatively good job at setting Lot Sizes based on the Settings you choose.

You can set whatever you want as far as risk settings go and the EA will work out Lot Size for you based on that.

I have not had any experiences with EA's before this one. So I am hoping it is a good one.


----------



## BentRod

fapturbo said:


> Hi there mate.
> 
> I've just started using an EA and so far have found it worthwhile.
> 
> I don't want to promote it in anyway since it is against the rules aparantly.
> 
> I've never used an EA before now and I have to say using it makes trading quite a bit easier




LOL

Thanks for the laugh


----------



## BentRod

Forgot to mention......Why would anyone buy it when they can download Fapturbo free from The Piratebay :


----------



## Wysiwyg

BentRod said:


> LOL
> 
> Thanks for the laugh




Do you think the username is a promotion attempt?They may be a genuine first time EA user so they could be for real.

My goal is to have an EA for trading long trend moves ( + 500 pips ? ) and another which i`m working with now that trades breakouts with an initial stop loss of 60 pips, a 30 pip trailing stop and a take profit of 160 pips.

Backtesting over different time frames and particularly sideways trends which tend to bounce between entry and stop loss and thus kills the trader.This would be an ideal time to switch off the EA i`m thinking.


----------



## Whiskers

I'm a bit sus about this Fap turbo software. 

From a quick perusal of the site, it sounds a lot like a few share trading program promos that have come across my desk... all with documented history of trades. 

Wysiwyg, I'm only a novice at coding but have had some success at tayloring some of the many codes out there... not along the lines you're thinking though... so unfortunately I'm no help to you, but good luck.


----------



## Wysiwyg

Whiskers said:


> I'm a bit sus about this Fap turbo software.




It has a 60 day trial/buy option so if it didn`t pull in the AUD$220 + for costs of returning then return it would get.



> Wysiwyg, I'm only a novice at coding but have had some success at tayloring some of the many codes out there... not along the lines you're thinking though... so unfortunately I'm no help to you, but good luck.




It`s all gobbledy gook for me as usual with new learning.That`s why i have a simple method that i`m playing with and will buy a real one or get one made.

Here whiskers ...   http://www.forexmt4.com/mt_yahoo/   ... more codes than time to test and tweek.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

im working with a programmer on EAs.

careful what you pay for. most of the code in it is probably available for free on forums.

think about it this way; why would you sell a highly profitable automatic trader for a couple of hundred?

i know i wouldnt.


----------



## fapturbo

Stormin_Norman said:


> im working with a programmer on EAs.
> 
> careful what you pay for. most of the code in it is probably available for free on forums.
> 
> think about it this way; why would you sell a highly profitable automatic trader for a couple of hundred?
> 
> i know i wouldnt.





To make it affordable to the majority or Taders.

If you have a highly profitable system why would you not want to code it and automate it?


----------



## BentRod

fapturbo said:


> To make it affordable to the majority or Taders.
> 
> If you have a highly profitable system why would you not want to code it and automate it?




Because you would be too busy making millions whilst flying in your private jet of coarse!


----------



## Stormin_Norman

fapturbo said:


> To make it affordable to the majority or Taders.
> 
> If you have a highly profitable system why would you not want to code it and automate it?



of course automating a trading system which is highly profitable is the goal.

personally, i won't be selling my EAs for a couple of hundred. maybe im a much bigger prick then you  but a successful EA will be used to operate a currency trading fund, not a internet marketing site.

it will be interesting to hear of the ongoing live results are. has anyone else used this EA? is it a martingale system (like 95% of those available on the interweb)?


----------



## BentRod

> will be interesting to hear of the ongoing live results are. has anyone else used this EA?




It's on TPB...go get it and test it out yourself.

No doubt you will quit work and buy your own Island shortly after :alcohol:


----------



## Stormin_Norman

fapturbo said:


> To make it affordable to the majority or Taders.
> 
> If you have a highly profitable system why would you not want to code it and automate it?




can i add TBP version to a live account though?

ill open a new one and keep people updated.


----------



## prawn_86

fapturbo said:


> If you have a highly profitable system why would you not want to code it and automate it?




Aside from the fact that if it is highly profitable you should be making enough money to not need to sell it, any actual trader should know that if they give this out to enough people it will affect everyones results as it will change the market.

If everyone traded the exact same style nothing would work. So by selling this you are reducing the odds of the system working.


----------



## fapturbo

prawn_86 said:


> any actual trader should know that if they give this out to enough people it will affect everyones results as it will change the market.




You have got to be kidding right?


----------



## Stormin_Norman

fapturbo said:


> You have got to be kidding right?




no, he's being serious.

why did you choose your username? it screams 'marketing ploy' and discounts any opinions you give; especially in regards to that specific EA.


----------



## BentRod

fapturbo said:


> You have got to be kidding right?




Prawns statement is FACT and is exactly what happened to the Turtle system and virtually any other methodology/pattern that has been published.

You need to do some reading instead of coming on here spewing your advertising SPAM, real newcomers might actually believe this  Scam   and think they can quit work and make millions,  All whilst sleeping of coarse.  :horse:


----------



## fapturbo

Stormin_Norman said:


> no, he's being serious.
> 
> why did you choose your username? it screams 'marketing ploy' and discounts any opinions you give; especially in regards to that specific EA.




Why not choose it? I am using it. As if anyone from the developers could be bothered spamming sites to drum up business. You have got to be kidding.

I would imagine there would be plenty of people who would be interested in it for sure. Why would you not?

You would be crazy not to give it a try. I am trying it. I still work. I'm using a small account size. I'm using small risk. I'm not aiming to make millions over night. I'm just the same as the average householder. I've got a mortgage and two kids. Drive a second hand car and work in a Factory.

I've been trading for about One Year now and I would not call myself an expert. I would not try to pretend to be anything different from what I am.

I accept criticism. The only reason I added to this thread was to see if anyone was using it. Not to promote it. Like I could be bothered promoting it.

You just have to look on youtube, there is enough promotional videos on there. If you were selling a product you would be using every means that you have to promote it. That's what promoting a product is. If you have a product that works why would you not promote it? Sure there are scams out there that wont work. 

Sure the username suggests promoting it, but seriously I'm just the average user trying to make his way in the world.


----------



## BentRod

LOL.

All the websites and videos are made by the SAME PERSON.(Which is probably you

Don't you get it??

It called marketing/spamming.

Learn how to do a Whois then check out who owns the sites.


----------



## prawn_86

fapturbo said:


> You have got to be kidding right?




No its a fact, and i have seen it myself when i scalp forex. Quite often people i know are the ones who are slightly quicker and they get the trade rather than me...



fapturbo said:


> I would imagine there would be plenty of people who would be interested in it for sure. *Why would you not?*
> 
> You would be crazy not to give it a try. I am trying it. I still work. I'm using a small account size. I'm using small risk. I'm not aiming to make millions over night. I'm just the same as the average householder. I've got a mortgage and two kids. Drive a second hand car and work in a Factory.
> 
> I've been trading for about One Year now and I would not call myself an expert. I would not try to pretend to be anything different from what I am.
> 
> I accept criticism. The only reason I added to this thread was to see if anyone was using it. Not to promote it. Like I could be bothered promoting it.
> 
> You just have to look on youtube, there is enough promotional videos on there. If you were selling a product you would be using every means that you have to promote it. That's what promoting a product is. *If you have a product that works why would you not promote it?* Sure there are scams out there that wont work.
> 
> Sure the username suggests promoting it, but seriously I'm just the average user trying to make his way in the world.




Why would you not try it? The cost...

Why would you not promote it? As we have all said, why would you risk changing the market and making the whole system unprofitable when you could just leverage up and make squillions for yourself if its so good.

My mod-sense is telling me that this is very close to spam so we will be watching....


----------



## BentRod

> You just have to look on youtube, there is enough promotional videos on there. If you were selling a product you would be using every means that you have to promote it. That's what promoting a product is. If you have a product that works why would you not promote it? Sure there are scams out there that wont work.


----------



## glenn_r

Lots of EA's here...

http://www.forexmt4.com/mt_yahoo/


----------



## fapturbo

It is a big bad world with lots of people willing to take your money.

I'm running it to try it. So if that makes me gullible or a fool for wasting my time and effort then so be it. 

If it works and runs a positive equity curve then all good. If not then I'm just another sucker. 

But I don't think so.


----------



## fapturbo

Is that site affiliated to them in anyway... Some interesting comments to read..

http://www.forexpeacearmy.com/public/review/www.fapturbo.com


----------



## Stormin_Norman

Wysiwyg said:


> An open thread about Expert Advisor auto-trading.
> 
> Well although being monitored and a *complete newcomer*, the lack of EA threads has encouraged me to start this thread to encompass EA`s and the meta quote language in MetaTrader4.
> 
> First question is how to set an EA to execute trailing stop adjustments `without` having to manually O.K. the adjustments/steps?
> 
> I have unchecked the "Ask manual confirmation" box in Tools-> options-> Expert Advisor.Do I have to modify the EA script manually also?
> It is a profitabale EA (possibly via agreement ) and I will likely use it after further forward testing.
> 
> Look forward to any input - output. Wabbit, drop in when you are back from hols.




is the EA meant to be modifying the trailing stop ?

is it a 'true' trailing stop? 
or does it move the stop loss as the market moves?


----------



## Wysiwyg

Stormin_Norman said:


> is the EA meant to be modifying the trailing stop ?
> 
> is it a 'true' trailing stop?
> or does it move the stop loss as the market moves?




Hi, yes the trailing stop ratchets o.k. on the demo back-test ( Type_TS_Calc=1; // 1 - classic ) and ( FactorTSCalculation = 0.5; )

If the EA functions automatically in Strategy Tester then it isn`t the code I think.

But demo live has the order ticket pop-up to manually activate the trade.I also unchecked "Confirm DLL function calls" so that may do the trick.

Anyway here is a result in which there is obviously a high drawdown.What is an optimum drawdown figure please and also is there anything else that is obviously wrong??

A 46 day / 5M bar test in an extremely volatile period.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

Wysiwyg said:


> Hi, yes the trailing stop ratchets o.k. on the demo back-test ( Type_TS_Calc=1; // 1 - classic ) and ( FactorTSCalculation = 0.5; )
> 
> If the EA functions automatically in Strategy Tester then it isn`t the code I think.
> 
> But demo live has the order ticket pop-up to manually activate the trade.I also unchecked "Confirm DLL function calls" so that may do the trick.
> 
> Anyway here is a result in which there is obviously a high drawdown.What is an optimum drawdown figure please and also is there anything else that is obviously wrong??
> 
> A 46 day / 5M bar test in an extremely volatile period.




is this an EA youve coded? or have u come across it somewhere?

i trust youve unticked the 'ask manual confirmation' button when youve added the EA? its on the same window as the confirm DLL function calls?

i find the backtester to give questionable results at best. what the backtester says, and what a live forward test does are very often quite different. i hold little credence for back testing. if youre going to test it forward test it (which is what youre doing  )

a draw down. my maximum draw down is 25%. if the system is profitable a draw down larger then that usually means lot sizes are too large for the system.

a 25% draw down is equivalent to 5 trades in a row being losers.


----------



## fapturbo

What you need to be looking at is the Profit to Drawdown Ratio.

This is the best way to compare two systems.

The better the Profit to Drawdown ratio the better the system can be scaled.

If you really like system designing and backtesting then I can point you towards this if you like.

http://www.amibroker.com/


----------



## Stormin_Norman

fapturbo said:


> Hi there mate.
> 
> I've just started using an EA and so far have found it worthwhile.
> 
> I don't want to promote it in anyway since it is against the rules aparantly.
> 
> *I've never used an EA before now *and I have to say using it makes trading quite a bit easier






fapturbo said:


> What you need to be looking at is the Profit to Drawdown Ratio.
> 
> This is the best way to compare two systems.
> 
> The better the Profit to Drawdown ratio the better the system can be scaled.
> 
> If you really like system designing and backtesting then I can point you towards this if you like.
> 
> http://www.amibroker.com/


----------



## Wysiwyg

Stormin_Norman said:


> is this an EA youve coded? or have u come across it somewhere?




A free to trial version.



> i trust youve unticked the 'ask manual confirmation' button when youve added the EA? its on the same window as the confirm DLL function calls?




Yes.



> a draw down. my maximum draw down is 25%. if the system is profitable a draw down larger then that usually means lot sizes are too large for the system.
> a 25% draw down is equivalent to 5 trades in a row being losers.




See 2 orders (buy & sell) are opened simultaneously to catch a breakout either way.The loss streak happens now and then due to the market bouncing between the buy/stop loss and the sell/stop loss.
Works superbly on breakouts and love to see the trailing stop ratcheting in gains.

Anyway thanks for your input and good luck.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

sounds like a news trader?


----------



## Wysiwyg

fapturbo said:


> There is a Stealth mode which means that the Stop Loss and Take Profit figures that are transmitted to the Broker are different to the inbuilt SL and TP figures.




Them brokers will not like that. 

Did you know there is Straight Through Processing in which the broker dealing desk is by-passed?


----------



## fapturbo

Wysiwyg said:


> Them brokers will not like that.
> 
> Did you know there is Straight Through Processing in which the broker dealing desk is by-passed?




Do you mean Interbank Prices?


----------



## Wysiwyg

fapturbo said:


> Do you mean Interbank Prices?




Yes of course and also with ECN you get to trade against other broker clients, market makers and banks.

Have a look here for further understanding if you want.


----------



## fapturbo

Wysiwyg said:


> Yes of course and also with ECN you get to trade against other broker clients, market makers and banks.
> 
> Have a look here for further understanding if you want.




I am currently set up with Go Markets.

I have yet to see any significant requotes or anything like that yet.

However I will be watching for it.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

very few (if any) ECN brokers use MT4; just as an aside.


----------



## Wysiwyg

Stormin_Norman said:


> sounds like a news trader?






> very few (if any) ECN brokers use MT4; just as an aside.




I know of one.

No to news trader norm, just a simple breakout setup.Here is a present order opened.(click on image for detail)


----------



## Wysiwyg

And a 15 minute chart for better detail.


----------



## Cartman

Wysiwyg said:


> I know of one.
> 
> No to news trader norm, just a simple breakout setup.Here is a present order opened.(click on image for detail)




its funny how we all think differently -- and i mean no disrespect to anyones system cause B/O trading is great if u can get the right part of the bigger cycle --- but i would have my buy and sell positions (tentatively and relative to certain entry criteria) exactly opposite to the ones on your chart Wys.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

Wysiwyg said:


> I know of one.
> 
> No to news trader norm, just a simple breakout setup.Here is a present order opened.(click on image for detail)




what's it's logic?


----------



## Wysiwyg

Cartman said:


> its funny how we all think differently -- and i mean no disrespect to anyones system cause B/O trading is great if u can get the right part of the bigger cycle --- but i would have my buy and sell positions (tentatively and relative to certain entry criteria) exactly opposite to the ones on your chart Wys.





Well that is worth trying you know (reversing buy and sell)  but this system banks on the price breaking out of it`s range in the next leg or two and not to continue sideways any longer.
You would be wanting another top or bottom put in and then a fall/rise  which would net greater pips.It may be worth a test.

p.s. Also OCO the orders.


----------



## Wysiwyg

Okay the buy order has been triggered after a rising pennant break-up so it`s fate will now unfold.


----------



## Cartman

Wysiwyg said:


> Well that is worth trying you know (reversing buy and sell)  but this system banks on the price breaking out of it`s range in the next leg or two and not to continue sideways any longer.
> You would be wanting another top or bottom put in and then a fall/rise  which would net greater pips.It may be worth a test.




been testing things like (spikes, reversals etc)  this fairly extensively with both micro ( for safety) live and demo accounts  -----------  whether people believe it or not --- 85+% on over 70 trades last 2 and a half weeks ---

no false impressions here cause i made some real sh*tty trades amongst them that i eventually got lucky with ----- but i just continued to trade the high/low spikes/cycles and the great thing about FX is it usually goes around in circles so the bad trades evened out into b/even or positive ---- certainly food for further investigation the way its shaping up ---

MM is paramount on this style of system ---- u cant afford to go in too hard on the initial entry --- i like to break up my 1-2% max potential loss per trade into 3-5 mini lots ---- working like a dream so far but early days

ps what profit target r u looking for on the above trade --- dont get greedy --- take the profit and run now !! ---- half of it anyway  lol


----------



## Stormin_Norman

Wysiwyg said:


> Okay the buy order has been triggered after a rising pennant break-up so it`s fate will now unfold.




we just had terrible manufacturing news come out in the USA.

i went long in my system @ 1.3884 as stochastic rose above 20 in line with the long term trend.

how does the system select when to place the market orders (long+short)?


----------



## Wysiwyg

Stormin_Norman said:


> we just had terrible manufacturing news come out in the USA.
> 
> i went long in my system @ 1.3884 as stochastic rose above 20 in line with the long term trend.
> 
> how does the system select when to place the market orders (long+short)?





Time based high and lows norm.The high and low are triggers after a set duration.

I need the stop loss to be brought to break even after 20 pips gain and then the 30 pip trailing stop takes over.

I don`t know how to jig the code to do that.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

Wysiwyg said:


> Time based high and lows norm.The high and low are triggers after a set duration.
> 
> I need the stop loss to be brought to break even after 20 pips gain and then the 30 pip trailing stop takes over.
> 
> I don`t know how to jig the code to do that.




im not the brains behind our coding (the programmer does that, i just give the orders )

but i think this is the code that does it:



> if(OrderOpenPrice() - Ask >= Point * MoveStopWhenPrice) {
> if(OrderStopLoss() > OrderOpenPrice() - Point * MoveStopTo) {
> OrderModify(OrderTicket(),OrderOpenPrice(), OrderOpenPrice() - Point * MoveStopTo, OrderTakeProfit(), 0, Red);


----------



## fapturbo

Have you guys tried these two free EA's.

Am I allowed to post these links??

If it is not allowed I'm sure they will be moderated.

Don't want to be accused of ramping or whatever.

http://www.forex-tsd.com/expert-advisors-metatrader-4/13372-eurgbp-easy-profitable-ea.html

http://www.forex-tsd.com/expert-advisors-metatrader-4/17341-_rdb_the-best-free-ea.html


----------



## Stormin_Norman

fapturbo said:


> Have you guys tried these two free EA's.
> 
> Am I allowed to post these links??
> 
> If it is not allowed I'm sure they will be moderated.
> 
> Don't want to be accused of ramping or whatever.
> 
> http://www.forex-tsd.com/expert-advisors-metatrader-4/13372-eurgbp-easy-profitable-ea.html
> 
> http://www.forex-tsd.com/expert-advisors-metatrader-4/17341-_rdb_the-best-free-ea.html




ive fallen behind this (last) month on that forum. they look interesting however. hopefully i can find some time to read through the 100 or so forum pages between the two of them to have a gander.

are u a member of the 'elite' section? i find that forum extremely useful in helping to develop EAs (as opposed to just obtaining completed ones).


----------



## fapturbo

No not a member.

I don't have the time to code EA's. Hence the reason why I purchased one.

These crappy spreads at the moment are pretty gay. Not good for EA's.

Give it a few more days and hopefully they will be back to 3 pips on EURGBP and EURCHF


----------



## fapturbo

Well I'm off to bed.

Let the EA's run and do their thing.


----------



## Wysiwyg

Wysiwyg said:


> I need the stop loss to be brought to break even after 20 pips gain and then the 30 pip trailing stop takes over.
> 
> I don`t know how to jig the code to do that.




Though i must remember this is a low frequency auto trader and hence the `breathing space` with the initial stop loss of 60 pips.No point in trying to pull out of the trade with a quick exit once in the green.This breathing space allows the trade time time to build momentum and establish new support zones.That is the reasoning anyway.


----------



## Wysiwyg

Well the first trade died and the second of the two has just triggered.In the meantime back to a day job.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

what about the logic of the trader appealed to you?


----------



## Cartman

Cartman said:


> ps what profit target r u looking for on the above trade --- dont get greedy --- take the profit and run now !! ---- half of it anyway  lol




u didnt take any profit out of it Wys?? it was going ok for a while



Wysiwyg said:


> Well the first trade died and the second of the two has just triggered.In the meantime back to a day job.




i still reckon  breakout trading on FX gets hammered too often --- unless u can afford to run really wide stops   -- good luck with it though.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

if he's testing it on a demo, there's no real point to interfering and taking profit if you want to investigate how the trader works in the market.

i personally think much of the time EAs get very complicated, far more complicated then they need to be.


----------



## Wysiwyg

Stormin_Norman said:


> very few (if any) ECN brokers use MT4; just as an aside.




Some ECN foreign exchange brokers with MT4 platform ... (don`t know about forex forwards and futures)

ATC - http://www.atcbrokers.com/index_forexpro.htm 
MB Trading - http://www.mbtrading.com/forex.aspx


----------



## Stormin_Norman

oh nice! MB trading are using MT4! i didnt realise that. im changing my EAs over soon then!

ill be waiting however for ATC to get more capitalisation i think; and hotspot has gotten some bad reviews about the place; about pretending to be a ECN, but not really being one.


----------



## Wysiwyg

Stormin_Norman said:


> oh nice! MB trading are using MT4! i didnt realise that. im changing my EAs over soon then!
> 
> ill be waiting however for ATC to get more capitalisation i think; and hotspot has gotten some bad reviews about the place; about pretending to be a ECN, but not really being one.




Here is a list of MT4 brokers and I deleted hotspotfx `cause they aren`t MT4 ... 

MT4 Brokers (don`t know which ones are ECN/STP)

Alpari UK http://www.alpari-idc.com/en/metatrader4/ 
Alpari US http://www.alpari-us.com/en/metatrader4/open-demo-account.html 
MIG Investments http://www.migfx.ch/trading/open-90-day-demo-account/ 
Interbank FX https://secure.ibfx.com/accounts/opendemo.aspx 
FXDD http://www.fxdd.com/en/forex-trading-software/platform-comparisons.html 
Forex.com 
(Gain Capital) http://www.forex.com/forex-metatrader.html 
FXCM http://www.fxcm.com/metatrader.jsp 
FIBO Group http://www.fibogroup.com/pages/285 
TradeView http://www.tradeviewforex.com/Free_Practice_Account.php 
Admiral Markets 
(fxservice.com) http://www.fxservice.com/?p=2906 
EuroForex http://www.euroforex.net/download.php 
Forex Ukraine http://www.forexua.com/trade/mt4 
FX-Pro http://www.fx-pro.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=47&Itemid=122 
Vector Securities http://icvector.com/?id=25 
KVB 
(ForexStar) http://www.kvbkunlun.com/web/en/ProductsAndServices/Forex_download.html 
Orion Brokers http://www.oriongfs.com/downloadmt.php 
PFEC http://www.eforex-asia.com/about_the_company.html 
Real Trade http://www.realtrader.org/en/page/?id=6 
BulBrokers http://www.finance.sts.bg/i/?p=downloadMT4 
CGTIM http://www.cgtim.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=19&Itemid=32 
LiteForex http://www.liteforex.org/metatrader.php 
ODL Securities http://www.odlsecurities.com/usa/metatrader4_demo_fx.html 
Varengold https://service.varengold.de/fxdemo/?ibid=franciscomartinez 
Crown Forex http://www.crownforex.com/en/download_center/trading_platform.aspx?type=platform 
Active Trades http://www.activtrades.com/index.aspx?page=forex_downloads 
X-Trade Brokers https://www.xtb.pl/strona.php?p=99&cp=1 
Global Futures https://www.globalfutures.com/secure/webforms/platform.asp?platform=mt4 
Forex Arabia http://forex-arabia.com/body.aspx?dest=account/opendemoaccount.htm&ht=800 
Broco http://www.brocompany.com/brokerage-services/trading-platform/broco-trader/ 
ATC Brokers http://www.atcbrokers.com/forexpro_platforms_demo.php 
FastBrokersFX https://secure.fastbrokersfx.com/demofx/fx/fx/index.php


----------



## Stormin_Norman

i use:

Interbank FX
FXDD
FXCM

to spread my risk around (i dont really trust any of them )

i run a small account on each, with a different EA system on each.

my main forex account is with OandA.


----------



## Wysiwyg

Good on you SN.

For anyone interested in FREE learning of the Meta Quotes Language  then this site *Free MQL Training* is a great place to start.


----------



## fapturbo

Would you know how to code a custom indicator?

A Rate of Change of a Moving Average Indicator used to signal Trend Strength.

Something along these lines.

[Moving Average Value(x) - Moving Average Value(x-a)] / ATR(y)

Plain english this means take the value of the moving average from the last candle on the chart. Take the value of the moving average say a=5 candles ago. Then divide this number by an ATR(value y for example)

The variables that need to be able to be modified in this formula would be the length of the Moving Average. Say Moving Average = 200 Period. The Number of Candles ago we compare to. For example the Moving Average Value say 20 Candles ago, and the ATR Value.

Use the ATR to measure the Rate of Change because the ATR is a more true representation for each chart because each chart has different ATR's. 

This would basically measure the slope of the Moving Average. The higher the slope the better the trend. Does this sound like a feasible indicator.

This sort of indicator could be very useful for designing an EA.

For example it could be useful for identifying if there is a Trend or Not.

If say the Rate of Change of a moving average was not high enough then no trade for a trend following system.

Just an idea.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

we use a similar thing in one of our EAs. however we dont have it programmed in as a indicator however; the EA just calculates it itself from the MA values of the last x periods.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

ive looked into them and talked to them on the phone.

i like how u can trade many markets, not just currencies on the mt4 platform.

im definitely considering moving my EA accounts back to them.

how do u find them?


----------



## Wysiwyg

The auto-trading championships for 2008 finished on the 26 Dec. with the winners below. Starting amount was a virtual $10,000 USD and the contest ran for 13 weeks.

1) Liliput

Ruler (USDJPY daily)$169 609 USD

2) PrizmaL

PrizmaL (EURGBP 5 minutes)$156 650 USD

3) abeiks

Indian (EURGBP 15 minutes)$155 937 USD

albeiks, whom ran third, has his EA up for sale at a $1000 USD.Brokers must quiver when these guys sign up for an account.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

Wysiwyg said:


> The auto-trading championships for 2008 finished on the 26 Dec. with the winners below. Starting amount was a virtual $10,000 USD and the contest ran for 13 weeks.
> 
> 1) Liliput
> 
> Ruler (USDJPY daily)$169 609 USD
> 
> 2) PrizmaL
> 
> PrizmaL (EURGBP 5 minutes)$156 650 USD
> 
> 3) abeiks
> 
> Indian (EURGBP 15 minutes)$155 937 USD
> 
> albeiks, whom ran third, has his EA up for sale at a $1000 USD.Brokers must quiver when these guys sign up for an account.




do u have a link for the EA sale?

see. it is possible to make big returns on the currency market.


----------



## white_goodman

Stormin_Norman said:


> do u have a link for the EA sale?
> 
> see. it is possible to make big returns on the currency market.




key thing is that its using virtual money, the EA's they used could be very risky and they just 'lucked' out not blowing an account... i know id push an EA to the boundaries to win a comp like that....

the ibfx mini one for live accounts i feel is more reliable as an indicator but still anyone with reasonable cash can enter with $250 USD with little risk...

theres one by nordmarkets in feb that im signed up for however still virtual cash, good to see more of these style comps


----------



## Stormin_Norman

yeah we have an EA that can return 60,000% PA.

but itll blow up every 2 weeks.

i wanted to see if it was a martingale system. like those ones usually are.


----------



## Wysiwyg

Stormin_Norman said:


> do u have a link for the EA sale?
> 
> see. it is possible to make big returns on the currency market.




Yes of course, the good ones charge for trials too which is a smart move.

"Universal” is improved MT4 Expert Advisor "*Indian*” version with 14 variable parameters.


----------



## Wysiwyg

Tradestations Easy Language is obviously a much more user friendly operation to set up a rule based auto-trader.I wonder why MT4 is more widely used when it is more inclined to computer programmers rather than traders.

I mean who wants to spend months/years learning how to efficiently use the Meta Quotes Language. 

Tradestation subscription costs around $350 AUD per month and is probably an inhibiting factor.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

$350/month would be.

+ the community that's built up around MT4. just like windows, just cause its popular, doesnt mean its the best - but because its the standard it is entrenched in people's thinking.

have u used tradestation?


----------



## Wysiwyg

Stormin_Norman said:


> $350/month would be.
> 
> + the community that's built up around MT4. just like windows, just cause its popular, doesnt mean its the best - but because its the standard it is entrenched in people's thinking.
> 
> have u used tradestation?




I bet there are alot like me who think the MQL is not something we want to make a career out of.

No I haven`t used Tradestation and have only branched into trading CFD and forex through IG over the last 12 months.There is something better in every universe so I`m on a crusade to find the most efficient and user-friendly trading platforms, software and systems to become a better trader.

A steep learning curve at the moment.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

a chart's a chart to me. and ive hooked up with a computer programmer who programs the logic for me. so that saves me learning the language, i can just get someone else to bang their head  against the computer.


----------



## white_goodman

Stormin_Norman said:


> a chart's a chart to me. and ive hooked up with a computer programmer who programs the logic for me. so that saves me learning the language, i can just get someone else to bang their head  against the computer.




thats handy to have...the reason for mt4's success i believe is because as someone said, its the standard.... how many retail forex brokers offer it? heaps, so the advantage is if you learn it once your sweet for most brokers. Unlike the java type ones that are broker specific and take time to re-learn all the indicators etc every time u change brokers


----------



## Wysiwyg

Here is another site with *EA`s for testing*.Best one I know of.


----------



## fapturbo

Very good indicator here http://www.forexfactory.com/showthread.php?t=76282&page=4

Post 127.. If someone was able to model an EA around this indicator I'd be interested....


----------



## fapturbo

Hi all,

Anyone got the skills to program an EA with this indicator??

Have a good one... Going Live with FapTurbo EA tomorrow...


----------



## Stormin_Norman

yep. i can do that (well with my programmer mate.)

pop me a PM or add me to msn (in my profile).


----------



## Wysiwyg

Some more EA`s to play with here.I have tested over 50 on this site and 1 (one) came out positive and 4 or 5 need some tweeking to be a chance in a less volatile time.


----------



## fapturbo

Wysiwyg said:


> Some more EA`s to play with here.I have tested over 50 on this site and 1 (one) came out positive and 4 or 5 need some tweeking to be a chance in a less volatile time.




Well? Which one. No point saying one is positive without letting us know which one now is there?


----------



## Stormin_Norman

fapturbo said:


> Well? Which one. No point saying one is positive without letting us know which one now is there?




im sure some hard work went into finding that needle in the haystack. cant expect many hours of work to just be handed out. its nice when it is, but it cant be expected.


----------



## fapturbo

Stormin_Norman said:


> im sure some hard work went into finding that needle in the haystack. cant expect many hours of work to just be handed out. its nice when it is, but it cant be expected.




Im not expecting anything mate.

Sharing is caring


----------



## Stormin_Norman

i agree. sharing with sharers is of great benefit.


----------



## fapturbo

Wysiwyg said:


> Here is a list of MT4 brokers and I deleted hotspotfx `cause they aren`t MT4 ...
> 
> MT4 Brokers (don`t know which ones are ECN/STP)
> 
> Alpari UK http://www.alpari-idc.com/en/metatrader4/
> Alpari US http://www.alpari-us.com/en/metatrader4/open-demo-account.html
> MIG Investments http://www.migfx.ch/trading/open-90-day-demo-account/
> Interbank FX https://secure.ibfx.com/accounts/opendemo.aspx
> FXDD http://www.fxdd.com/en/forex-trading-software/platform-comparisons.html
> Forex.com
> (Gain Capital) http://www.forex.com/forex-metatrader.html
> FXCM http://www.fxcm.com/metatrader.jsp
> FIBO Group http://www.fibogroup.com/pages/285
> TradeView http://www.tradeviewforex.com/Free_Practice_Account.php
> Admiral Markets
> (fxservice.com) http://www.fxservice.com/?p=2906
> EuroForex http://www.euroforex.net/download.php
> Forex Ukraine http://www.forexua.com/trade/mt4
> FX-Pro http://www.fx-pro.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=47&Itemid=122
> Vector Securities http://icvector.com/?id=25
> KVB
> (ForexStar) http://www.kvbkunlun.com/web/en/ProductsAndServices/Forex_download.html
> Orion Brokers http://www.oriongfs.com/downloadmt.php
> PFEC http://www.eforex-asia.com/about_the_company.html
> Real Trade http://www.realtrader.org/en/page/?id=6
> BulBrokers http://www.finance.sts.bg/i/?p=downloadMT4
> CGTIM http://www.cgtim.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=19&Itemid=32
> LiteForex http://www.liteforex.org/metatrader.php
> ODL Securities http://www.odlsecurities.com/usa/metatrader4_demo_fx.html
> Varengold https://service.varengold.de/fxdemo/?ibid=franciscomartinez
> Crown Forex http://www.crownforex.com/en/download_center/trading_platform.aspx?type=platform
> Active Trades http://www.activtrades.com/index.aspx?page=forex_downloads
> X-Trade Brokers https://www.xtb.pl/strona.php?p=99&cp=1
> Global Futures https://www.globalfutures.com/secure/webforms/platform.asp?platform=mt4
> Forex Arabia http://forex-arabia.com/body.aspx?dest=account/opendemoaccount.htm&ht=800
> Broco http://www.brocompany.com/brokerage-services/trading-platform/broco-trader/
> ATC Brokers http://www.atcbrokers.com/forexpro_platforms_demo.php
> FastBrokersFX https://secure.fastbrokersfx.com/demofx/fx/fx/index.php





What about SwissbrokerFX 

http://www.swissfxbroker.ch/index.html/


----------



## BentRod

fapturbo said:


> What about SwissbrokerFX
> 
> http://www.swissfxbroker.ch/index.html/




Good to go mate.

Load her up.

Make a Mill.  :1zhelp:


----------



## white_goodman

BentRod said:


> Good to go mate.
> 
> Load her up.
> 
> Make a Mill.  :1zhelp:




just make sure you do proper DD on all brokers... forexpeacearmy and google will help


----------



## Stormin_Norman

http://www.brokerontop.com/



> We provide rankings of all registered FCMs based on reports received from the CFTC (U.S. Commodity Futures Trading Commission.) Overall rankings and sub-category rankings are provided based on Adjusted Net Capital and *Excess Net Capital.*


----------



## Wysiwyg

I`m having trouble finding an EA that has a *positive equity curve*.Does anyone have one off the net?

For EUR/USD with $10,000 over the four year period from January 2005 to January 2009 there is only one I have found.

This EA is from the envelope series and may have been tweaked to suit but seems to be more promising than the others that go negative.


----------



## fapturbo

Wysiwyg said:


> I`m having trouble finding an EA that has a *positive equity curve*.Does anyone have one off the net?
> 
> For EUR/USD with $10,000 over the four year period from January 2005 to January 2009 there is only one I have found.
> 
> This EA is from the envelope series and may have been tweaked to suit but seems to be more promising than the others that go negative.




Take a look at the best from the Elite Section. See if you can find something suitable. That is if you have not already

http://www.sendspace.com/file/s9pinq


----------



## Stormin_Norman

there are quite a few good ones on the elite section.

well worth the $15 a month to subscribe. some very knowledgeable people on there.

we have looked at the envelope in depth. we have notes on it and will revisit it. it requires a limiter to recognise trending and ranging markets.


----------



## Wysiwyg

fapturbo said:


> Take a look at the best from the Elite Section. See if you can find something suitable. That is if you have not already




What about a graph for FAP over the same period?Is it any better just out of curiosity?

Strategy Tester ---- EUR/USD M15 Jan. 10 2005 to  Jan. 16 2009, 0.1 lot size.


----------



## fapturbo

Wysiwyg said:


> What about a graph for FAP over the same period?Is it any better just out of curiosity?
> 
> Strategy Tester ---- EUR/USD M15 Jan. 10 2005 to  Jan. 16 2009, 0.1 lot size.




I don't know how to use strategy tester for backtesting.

Got a good link which shows how to do it including importing the historical data?


----------



## Stormin_Norman

its not that complicated. do a google and youll find info on how to set it up.


----------



## fapturbo

Wysiwyg said:


> What about a graph for FAP over the same period?Is it any better just out of curiosity?
> 
> Strategy Tester ---- EUR/USD M15 Jan. 10 2005 to  Jan. 16 2009, 0.1 lot size.




Strategy tester using v23

Take a look full report

http://www.sendspace.com/file/63xv8a

First attempt at a back test.

So not sure if results are correct or not.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

back test looks like it was done properly. a lot of mismatched charts errors. what data are you using? usually this comes from one time period not matching the next.

ie close of one bar doesnt equal the opening of the next one.

one thing that will be different between a backtest/demo + a live account will be spread + execution (slippage).


----------



## fapturbo

Stormin_Norman said:


> back test looks like it was done properly. a lot of mismatched charts errors. what data are you using? usually this comes from one time period not matching the next.
> 
> ie close of one bar doesnt equal the opening of the next one.
> 
> one thing that will be different between a backtest/demo + a live account will be spread + execution (slippage).




downloaded the 1M data from the alpari site

run the converter script to convert to 15M

using out of sample data is the only true test


----------



## Stormin_Norman

are u running it live? which broker?

what's the backtest like without money management (lot size increasing) on?


----------



## Wysiwyg

fapturbo said:


> Strategy tester using v23
> 
> Take a look full report
> 
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/63xv8a
> 
> First attempt at a back test.
> 
> So not sure if results are correct or not.




That is very good thanks Faps.

Obviously the Money Management algorithms are the key factor in successful EA`s.Do you know basically what determines the increasing lot sizes.I`m assuming it is account balance but I don`t really understand the logic used to increase lot sizes over time.

Nevertheless it does encourage further investigation.Can you honestly type that live results are following the same pattern?

Thanks for your contribution to the forum.


----------



## BentRod

Fapy...Are you going to answer Norm and W????


----------



## Wysiwyg

Algorithmic optimisation --- the new frontier for Expert Advisor programming. 

I have found minorize–maximize (*MM*) algorithms are derived from expactation-maximise (*EM*) algorithms.

I think this may be the basic algorithm (EM) that programmers use to determine lot sizes BUT i`m not sure.


----------



## fapturbo

BentRod said:


> Fapy...Are you going to answer Norm and W????




What do you care.... You are obviously... what is the word... trolling....


"2. All members must treat other members with respect at all times. This means insults, name calling and personal attacks on other members are strictly forbidden. Forum trolling - the intentional provoking of other forum members - is also forbidden. Please treat other members as you yourself would wish to be treated. Repeated violations of this rule will result in the suspension of your Aussie Stock Forums account."


----------



## nunthewiser

fapturbo said:


> What do you care.... You are obviously... what is the word... trolling....
> 
> 
> "2. All members must treat other members with respect at all times. This means insults, name calling and personal attacks on other members are strictly forbidden. Forum trolling - the intentional provoking of other forum members - is also forbidden. Please treat other members as you yourself would wish to be treated. Repeated violations of this rule will result in the suspension of your Aussie Stock Forums account."




nah i think the term your after is ..." sniffing bullsheeet" dunno what rule number that is but a few here have an uncanny nose for it ......... hey if he,s trolling as one would say .so be it ...but dont the truth set u free turboman?


----------



## BentRod

Trolling???


I'm waiting for your answer from the questions Norm and W asked?

1)







> are u running it live? which broker?




2.







> Can you honestly type that live results are following the same pattern?


----------



## BentRod

Just to add, I read on FF:



> I lost 117 pips on E/G, 62 on U/C and a minor loss on E/CHF. Wiped all my profit since beginning Jan! REAL MONEY
> Taught a valuable money management lesson though!
> Has anyone figured out why it cuts some losses short to a few pips then lets others run to huge losses like this? At 10 pip TP, 117 pips takes some working back.




Was wondering if the same happened to you or still going by demo results?

(serious question!)


----------



## Stormin_Norman

Wysiwyg said:


> Algorithmic optimisation --- the new frontier for Expert Advisor programming.





there is a really simple EA which can take $10k and turn it into $1.5 billion.


...on a backtest.

after full optimisation.

and increasing lot sizes.

u put it on a live account. itll kill it in 2 days :   .  everytime. i think the longest its lasted was just under 2 weeks.


----------



## fapturbo

BentRod said:


> Just to add, I read on FF:
> 
> 
> 
> Was wondering if the same happened to you or still going by demo results?
> 
> (serious question!)




I have activated my EA with Go Markets. I have traded it on live account before they declared it not to be used.

No I did not take the losses you refer to.

Oh and so far the EA has accumulated more pips than it has lost.

Believe it?

Go Markets as you are fully aware have closed it down so it cannot take trades.

Now I don't know what part of my posts are ...... "sniffing bull****"..... bull**** so if you think I am full of it then say so and give me a reason to believe you.

Just come out and ask serious questions without all the bull**** in the first place.

Like I've posted before I am not here to ramp the product. Just here to share my experiences. If you don't want to know about my experiences then don't waste your time reading the "bull****"

You obviously believe mechanical style Trading Systems which are fully automated are doomed to lose money in the long term.


----------



## pilbara

Wysiwyg said:


> Algorithmic optimisation --- the new frontier for Expert Advisor programming.
> 
> I have found minorize–maximize (*MM*) algorithms are derived from expactation-maximise (*EM*) algorithms.
> 
> I think this may be the basic algorithm (EM) that programmers use to determine lot sizes BUT i`m not sure.



maybe have a look at this Masters Thesis on the use of EM algorithms with Hidden Markov Models of Forex:  http://liu.diva-portal.org/smash/record.jsf?pid=diva2:17431

From my experience these kind of algorithms, which can distinguish between local minima/maxima and global minima/maxima, are more important when deciding to take profits, rather than regarding lot sizes.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

fapturbo said:


> I have activated my EA with Go Markets. I have traded it on live account before they declared it not to be used.
> 
> No I did not take the losses you refer to.
> 
> Oh and so far the EA has accumulated more pips than it has lost.
> 
> Believe it?
> 
> Go Markets as you are fully aware have closed it down so it cannot take trades.
> 
> Now I don't know what part of my posts are ...... "sniffing bull****"..... bull**** so if you think I am full of it then say so and give me a reason to believe you.
> 
> Just come out and ask serious questions without all the bull**** in the first place.
> 
> Like I've posted before I am not here to ramp the product. Just here to share my experiences. If you don't want to know about my experiences then don't waste your time reading the "bull****"
> 
> You obviously believe mechanical style Trading Systems which are fully automated are doomed to lose money in the long term.




i dont think it helps that your username is taken from a commercial EA product. it immediately sends up red flags to many.

can you run that FAP backtest with money management off so that lotsize is consistent?


----------



## Stormin_Norman

pilbara said:


> maybe have a look at this Masters Thesis on the use of EM algorithms with Hidden Markov Models of Forex:  http://liu.diva-portal.org/smash/record.jsf?pid=diva2:17431
> 
> From my experience these kind of algorithms, which can distinguish between local minima/maxima and global minima/maxima, are more important when deciding to take profits, rather than regarding lot sizes.




that is an impressive thesis. i have downloaded it and shall read it when i get some time.

congratulations on your hard work and research.


----------



## Wysiwyg

Stormin_Norman said:


> that is an impressive thesis. i have downloaded it and shall read it when i get some time.
> 
> congratulations on your hard work and research.





Yes I second that.Apart from the mathematical formula sections I found the thesis very interesting.Tells me that the big end of town have a better grasp on auto-trading than the (end of food chain) retail sector does.


----------



## BentRod

> You obviously believe mechanical style Trading Systems which are fully automated are doomed to lose money in the long term.




Not the case, I just believe Fapturbo is doomed.



> I am not here to ramp the product




Your Nick is Fapturbo, your Avatar is a Gif from their site and you have "currently trading with ea......blah blah blah" written everywhere, sorry for thinking you are here to ramp ....LOL

BTW...how bout changing your sigs to:

"Not Currently using an Expert Advisor to Trade Forex"

and 

"Not Trading FX with an EA"


----------



## fapturbo

BentRod said:


> Not the case, I just believe Fapturbo is doomed.
> 
> 
> 
> Your Nick is Fapturbo, your Avatar is a Gif from their site and you have "currently trading with ea......blah blah blah" written everywhere, sorry for thinking you are here to ramp ....LOL
> 
> BTW...how bout changing your sigs to:
> 
> "Not Currently using an Expert Advisor to Trade Forex"
> 
> and
> 
> "Not Trading FX with an EA"





I'm doing some extensive backtesting mate to really give this thing a work out.

At this stage I'm finding out that this EA is not as good as reported. However over the long term it does make money but there are periods of drawdown which could be a problem.

I'm being up front here and not trying to bull****.

Please see the backtested report here. This is achieved using 90% Modelling

http://www.sendspace.com/file/k18ufi

Using a high leverage setting during those periods of drawdown would really hurt an account.

Anyone considering using this EA needs to be fully aware of that.


----------



## fapturbo

This test is done during one of those drawdown periods using a LRR = 30 which means risking 30% of equity on one trade. Crazy I know.

Tested Period 4 Jan 07 to 25 April 08

Report here http://www.sendspace.com/file/itbubf






Not that impressive


----------



## pilbara

some of the FAP Turbo parameters have cool names like "FapTurbo_TooGoodToBeTrue=50"!!  Another interesting one is SymAlligatorOnCritical, which might be some kind of Alligator Indicator (a variation of the 3 ducks) see http://www.metaquotes.net/techanalysis/indicators/alligator


----------



## fapturbo

Same period same setting except using LRR = 2 which equates to a more acceptable risk setting of 2% per trade.

Full Report http://www.sendspace.com/file/bh9uxi


----------



## fapturbo

3 Nov 2008 to 22 Jan 2009 using LRR=30 or again 30% Risk

Report http://www.sendspace.com/file/fkykvh


----------



## Wysiwyg

So what you are showing us is ... every dog has its day.Seems like knowing when to switch the thing on and off is worth examining.


----------



## fapturbo

I don't know what sort of optimizations are done on this EA.

Seems to be some curve fitting has been done for recent periods which has given this EA some sort of profitability.

Too much curve fitting can be a problem.

Like I've said before the only real test is to do forward testing.

Having backtested gives some idea on how it has worked. Does not mean it will continue to work. The market is ever changing.

I don't know how you determine if a system is broken. What sort of drawdown would you take before you decided to stop.


----------



## BentRod

Those figures show exactly how this EA sucks em in.

Check out the largest loss compared to the largest win. 

A couple of consecutive stop outs and your broke.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

fapturbo said:


> I don't know what sort of optimizations are done on this EA.
> 
> Seems to be some curve fitting has been done for recent periods which has given this EA some sort of profitability.
> 
> Too much curve fitting can be a problem.
> 
> Like I've said before the only real test is to do forward testing.
> 
> Having backtested gives some idea on how it has worked. Does not mean it will continue to work. The market is ever changing.
> 
> I don't know how you determine if a system is broken. What sort of drawdown would you take before you decided to stop.




from your tests my conclusion is that, like many EAs runs nicely when optimised to backtested data (look at recent results vs those further back).

i think youve come to the same conclusions i would have. ie curve fitting + changing markets means it could come a cropper. 

i look at maximum drawdown at about a week's profit. any more then that i see it as being too large.


----------



## pilbara

Stormin_Norman said:


> i look at maximum drawdown at about a week's profit. any more then that i see it as being too large.



that sounds like a good guide for drawdown, also I think it's important to figure out why the drawdown occurred, to find which parts of the system failed.


----------



## pilbara

Wysiwyg said:


> ...the big end of town have a better grasp on auto-trading than the (end of food chain) retail sector does...



like in equites, the autotrading at the big end of town was driven by the need to trade big and fast without disturbing the market (eg iceberg orders etc).  

Here's a couple of interesting articles from the big end of town:

"Algo trading: the dog that bit its master"

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/cd68eae2-f1e0-11dc-9b45-0000779fd2ac.html?nclick_check=1

"Algorithmic Trading in the Global FX Market: The Need for Speed, Transparency and Fairness"

http://www.hedgeweek.com/download/1...orithmic Trading in the Global FX Market .pdf


----------



## Page

Hi 
I never used an EA till now but I think i have to go for it.


----------



## AbundantIncome

Page said:


> Hi
> I never used an EA till now but I think i have to go for it.




I would go in very very slowly at very small amount. My testing of various free EA has made me huge losses lol 

It gets up a little then takes all your dough.

Just users beware. If one works consistently, then there would be no variation out there being sold, that is only what has been sold. Look at the ones people share freely on the net. Some of them work quite well but still not impressive. The best way, I think is manually cos you have the control if you watch your chart and go with it and be discipline. It is more fruitful I say cos AE is so automatic and precise and any deviation would limit its credibility.

I have one running now, up a few grand, now down 5-6 k on demo of course.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

that said, the 'free' ones on forexfactory + TSD forum are still better then the vast majority of the 'for sale' EAs.

use the free EA to learn how they operate, have look at the code (especially code written by the forexfactory user 'ronald raygun'). understand how theyre developed and generally how they operate.

then go back to trading plans. if you have a mechanical trading plan which if adhered to strictly is profitable; then that may be able to be explained (coded) to a computer (written in mt4) and the computer then can trade it as its written.

computer's have no discretion. but they do not sleep and stick to the rules as explained to them. the advantages are the disadvantages.


----------



## white_goodman

Stormin_Norman said:


> that said, the 'free' ones on forexfactory + TSD forum are still better then the vast majority of the 'for sale' EAs.
> 
> use the free EA to learn how they operate, have look at the code (especially code written by the forexfactory user 'ronald raygun'). understand how theyre developed and generally how they operate.
> 
> then go back to trading plans. if you have a mechanical trading plan which if adhered to strictly is profitable; then that may be able to be explained (coded) to a computer (written in mt4) and the computer then can trade it as its written.
> 
> computer's have no discretion. but they do not sleep and stick to the rules as explained to them. the advantages are the disadvantages.




yeh ronald raygun is a good young coder at FF... im currently using an EA that i understand inside and out and adjust all the time... i would never use an EA that you didnt understand how it operates ie selects trades...

i think the trick is to use EA's in a semi auto fashion, where the trades are opened auto but you have to manage those trades and when to use the EA... i dont think any system is set and forget as markets are constantly changing in their charactersitics...

ie the EURGBP use to range all the time, now is susceptable to long trends without significant retraces... thats the problem with the EA's that are sold, they will work for a period of time then wont work and you cant cahnge it to adapt to teh changing market cos you have no knowledge or udnerstanding of how it ultimately works..


----------



## AbundantIncome

Stormin_Norman said:


> that said, the 'free' ones on forexfactory + TSD forum are still better then the vast majority of the 'for sale' EAs.
> 
> use the free EA to learn how they operate, have look at the code (especially code written by the forexfactory user 'ronald raygun'). understand how theyre developed and generally how they operate.
> 
> then go back to trading plans. if you have a mechanical trading plan which if adhered to strictly is profitable; then that may be able to be explained (coded) to a computer (written in mt4) and the computer then can trade it as its written.
> 
> computer's have no discretion. but they do not sleep and stick to the rules as explained to them. the advantages are the disadvantages.




Yes, I am kinda learning how to adjust some of the codes especially the indicator alerts. I am kinda stuck somewhere but hopefully after a bit of adjust here and there I can use it as a mere indicator alerts rather than EA. See how it works out then might give EA a try for a small tiny account .

But again IB is annoying me or rather Etrade. Not sure who I am itchy to blame at the moment. My assets transferred still not being executed yet. Told IB how to do the asset transfer from Etrade, and no they said that is not the correct way to do. Then again Etrade cannot help without receiving broker makes a request. Who comes first EGGs or Chickens anybody ???

People are too stubborn with their policies sometimes when widsom of judgement is required !


----------



## Wysiwyg

Visual Trading Studio 

I had a look on forex factory & forex army but can`t find a review or comment on VTS which is Visual Traders Studio.It (apparently) is an Expert Advisor builder that converts to MQL by putting the components, functions, logics, variables etc. onto a `drawing pad` to build the EA strategy of your choice without having to know the MQL syntax.



> When you drag an item from the Toolbox to the Drawing Pad, VTS prompts you to configure the function correctly.
> There is no guess work. Values for each parameter are available from an easy pull down menu.
> Press the Build button. That is it.




Looks good but there isn`t much mentioned about it anywhere.Priced okay for the endless amount of EA`s you can make.

Screen shots below.


----------



## white_goodman

Wysiwyg said:


> Visual Trading Studio
> 
> I had a look on forex factory & forex army but can`t find a review or comment on VTS which is Visual Traders Studio.It (apparently) is an Expert Advisor builder that converts to MQL by putting the components, functions, logics, variables etc. onto a `drawing pad` to build the EA strategy of your choice without having to know the MQL syntax.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good but there isn`t much mentioned about it anywhere.Priced okay for the endless amount of EA`s you can make.
> 
> Screen shots below.





thats awesome considering how retarded I am with programmming...


----------



## Stormin_Norman

im interested.

while i wouldnt 100% trust it, itd be a great way to quickly build EAs to test on.

from there it can be coded up 'properly'


----------



## Stormin_Norman

anyone a member of : http://www.friendlytraders.com

because a demo version is over there, but im not a member.


----------



## MS+Tradesim

I'm interested. How about we pool some money, buy one copy and see if someone like Wabbit would be willing to check the output and tell us if it does the job well?


----------



## Stormin_Norman

at about $200 lets find 10 of us.


----------



## Wysiwyg

MS+Tradesim said:


> I'm interested. How about we pool some money, buy one copy and see if someone like Wabbit would be willing to check the output and tell us if it does the job well?






Stormin_Norman said:


> at about $200 lets find 10 of us.





How about I buy it and y`all can send me your strategies and I will create the EA for a nominal charge of AUD$100 each.


----------



## MS+Tradesim

Wysiwyg said:


> How about I buy it and y`all can send me your strategies and I will create the EA for a nominal charge of AUD$100 each.




What was that line from _The Castle_?...."Tell him he's dreaming."


----------



## Wysiwyg

Wysiwyg said:


> Visual Trading Studio
> 
> I had a look on forex factory & forex army but can`t find a review or comment on VTS which is Visual Traders Studio.It (apparently) is an Expert Advisor builder that converts to MQL by putting the components, functions, logics, variables etc. onto a `drawing pad` to build the EA strategy of your choice without having to know the MQL syntax.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good but there isn`t much mentioned about it anywhere.Priced okay for the endless amount of EA`s you can make.
> 
> Screen shots below.



Something to remember!!!!!!!!

There is the possibility that MQL5 could come out and the language might not be compatible with the VTS software.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

its been said its coming ever since i started trading. wonder if its any closer.

id imagine either mt5 terminal will run mt4 code, or both platforms will be offered, at least in the short term.

either way, i have a mt4 historical tester set up, so itd be good like i said above, to slap something together and see if it has potential.


----------



## Wysiwyg

Stormin_Norman said:


> its been said its coming ever since i started trading. wonder if its any closer.
> id imagine either mt5 terminal will run mt4 code, or both platforms will be offered, at least in the short term.




Hey there stormin, the Stanislav Starikov interview back over a year ago suggested MQL5 was near completion, but obviously not.He mentions a few additional functions that will be available.

I like these Trend Indicators.I wonder if there are any similar/same versions for free or are they easily coded?What determines the green or red arrow/uptrend or downtrend in each time frame? The multi time frame signal for entry/exit.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

could be something as simple as moving averages.

it would be relatively easy to code in and display, its just a matter of changing the distance of the input variables on the single indicator to 'view' each different time frame.

a quick google came up with this: http://www.earnforex.com/mt4_forex_indicators/Trade_Assistant

but any indicator could be spread across time frames.


----------



## Wysiwyg

That's it. Multi-time frame trend indicator. Thanks.


----------



## wabbit

Wysiwyg said:


> I wonder if there are any similar/same versions for free or are they easily coded?What determines the green or red arrow/uptrend or downtrend in each time frame? The multi time frame signal for entry/exit.




From your link:

"Metatrader Indicator TREND forecasts the possible direction of the trend based on 4 screens concept. 4 rows of this indicator represent data from four timeframes: M5, M15, M30, and H1. 7 columns represent 7 last bars of each timeframe. Bar color indicates its type bullish, bearish, or neutral. The rightmost column contains a summary of evaluation by poll. You should open a trade along the direction of the main trend determined by larger timeframes. Smaller timeframes allow determining when the trend retracement finishes."




wabbit


----------



## Wysiwyg

> Time Stamping of Bars in MetaTrader 4.
> 
> *Bars are time stamped at the END of the time interval.*
> One of the big problems associated with data is when the bar is time stamped. *Some data providers time stamp on the Open of the bar*, *others on the Close*. *Because of this it is possible to get historical time data that is off by 1 time interval with another source of data.*




After noting the bold section, does anyone see this as a serious or minor issue when backtesting on MT4? If using the same broker data, the timestamp would be be the same (bar close or open ) so no problem, yes.Only problem could be if using external data or switching brokers maybe.


"From your link:"

* I got that bit from the site, thanks wabbit.


----------



## Wysiwyg

I have a question regarding time being read by an Expert Advisor.

Does the time get read off the computer being traded from?
Does the time get read off the brokers server?
Does the time get read off the Virtual Private Server?(if using one)

Thanks if anyone knows.


----------



## wabbit

datetime Time[]
Series array that contains open time of each bar of the current chart. Data like datetime represent time, in seconds, that has passed since 00:00 a.m. of 1 January, 1970.

So, it's the open time for the bar according to the data server.  There are some aberrations of time according to brokers: e.g.

If the actual time is 10:00 GMT, most(?) brokers will report the most current bar open time as 10:00, although some will report the end of the period i.e. 10:01 on a one minute chart.  One way to tell is to change periodicity of the chart to say 5 minutes, if the last bar time remain 10:00 then you have the first broker time stamping, else if the time is 10:05 then you have the second style.

There are a plethora of clock codes for MT4 which will show system times, server times and market times etc.  Just google, or shout if you cannot find one.

wabbit


----------



## Wysiwyg

4rex Robot Factory.


This site appears to be new and it gives a supposed quote ..
"INDEPENDENT, impartial ‎and objective comparison system" of commercial forex robots.

Skepticism and thorough evaluation on all robot assessments is a good practice I think.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

stupid site doesnt run on firefox


----------



## Wysiwyg

wabbit said:


> datetime Time[]
> 
> So, it's the open time for the bar according to the data server.  There are some aberrations of time according to brokers: e.g.
> There are a plethora of clock codes for MT4 which will show system times, server times and market times etc.  Just google, or shout if you cannot find one.
> 
> wabbit




Hi, in reference to the time that is read by an EA. I have looked and can't find a firm answer on ... where the EA reads the time to start operating.

Most likely it would be the computer (set to Greenwich Median Time) but if using a VPS and the computer was switched off then the EA would start operating on the VPS time.

I can't see how an EA could read the time off the broker (server).

This has confused me somewhat as there are no definitive answers as to what time advice an EA reads to start and end.

I.E.   start 1000 GMT, end 1600 GMT. start 2200 GMT end 0100 GMT. 

Whose time would that be I wonder?  Computer and/or VPS or Broker?


----------



## Stormin_Norman

time is the single most headachey thing in MT4. we have lost our marbles trying to get it correct.

may i suggest writing the time to the screen, then you can see what time it is picking up and can work from there.


----------



## wabbit

Wysiwyg said:


> Hi, in reference to the time that is read by an EA. I have looked and can't find a firm answer on ... where the EA reads the time to start operating.
> 
> Most likely it would be the computer (set to Greenwich Median Time) but if using a VPS and the computer was switched off then the EA would start operating on the VPS time.
> 
> I can't see how an EA could read the time off the broker (server).
> 
> This has confused me somewhat as there are no definitive answers as to what time advice an EA reads to start and end.
> 
> I.E.   start 1000 GMT, end 1600 GMT. start 2200 GMT end 0100 GMT.
> 
> Whose time would that be I wonder?  Computer and/or VPS or Broker?




There is nothing to be confused about.

Unless you're using the Windows API to read the host computer system time, times are all taken from the data.  Although I live in WA (GMT+8) my data is from GO (GMT+2) or IBFX(GMT).

When an EA uses variable such as startTradingTime and stopTradingTime based on Time[] or iTime(), these times will be compared to the data stream, unless as I mentioned earlier, you are reading the host computer system time by using Windows API functions.


Hope this helps.

wabbit


----------



## Wysiwyg

wabbit said:


> There is nothing to be confused about.
> 
> Unless you're using the Windows API to read the host computer system time, times are all taken from the data.  Although I live in WA (GMT+8) my data is from GO (GMT+2) or IBFX(GMT).
> 
> When an EA uses variable such as startTradingTime and stopTradingTime based on Time[] or iTime(), these times will be compared to the data stream, unless as I mentioned earlier, you are reading the host computer system time by using Windows API functions.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> wabbit




Yes so the broker time unless as Win. API mentioned above.Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## AlwayzLearnin

wabbit said:


> There is nothing to be confused about.
> 
> Unless you're using the Windows API to read the host computer system time, times are all taken from the data.  Although I live in WA (GMT+8) my data is from GO (GMT+2) or IBFX(GMT).
> 
> When an EA uses variable such as startTradingTime and stopTradingTime based on Time[] or iTime(), these times will be compared to the data stream, unless as I mentioned earlier, you are reading the host computer system time by using Windows API functions.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> wabbit





Very Helpful wabbit, Thanks

Is there a way to poll the data provider to determine which GMT timezone they are actually in? I have been using IBFX and thought they were in GMT +2, but your comments earlier seem to suggest they are GMT0. It would be great to build the EA to work this out for you.

Thanks


----------



## wabbit

You should know what timezone you are in, so have a look at a clock near you, then note the time of the last bar on the chart; compute the difference and evaluate the data GMT offset from your own clock.

It's 09:06 according to my oven clock (GMT +8)
IBFX last bar 01:06 so it's eight hours behind me i.e (GMT+0)
GO last bar 03:06 so it's six hours behind me i.e (GMT+2)




wabbit []


----------



## AlwayzLearnin

wabbit said:


> You should know what timezone you are in, so have a look at a clock near you, then note the time of the last bar on the chart; compute the difference and evaluate the data GMT offset from your own clock.
> 
> It's 09:06 according to my oven clock (GMT +8)
> IBFX last bar 01:06 so it's eight hours behind me i.e (GMT+0)
> GO last bar 03:06 so it's six hours behind me i.e (GMT+2)




I must say.. it really annoying when the answer is so damn obvious it hurts!!!!

Thanks for helping me see the light


----------



## roonapa

i'm demoing Forex meta robot, anyone got any experience with this robot? i havent read much on pipcop about it?


----------



## Wysiwyg

roonapa said:


> i'm demoing Forex meta robot, anyone got any experience with this robot? i havent read much on pipcop about it?




Every one of the money trees say they are the best.Are you demoing the `Lightening` model? It turned $1k into $1mil. in 3 months. (LOL)
Looks like it makes too many double digit losses on the MT4 stats results.

The Find Me A Broker  website is handy for quick reference to brokers so I added that here.

Would like to see your test results if possible.

-----------------------------

Another robot from Forex Robot Trader  using a smoothed Heikin Ashi indicator across multiple time frames says `no losing trades`.

-----------------------------


----------



## Wysiwyg

_First of all I know the Forex volume is only the tick data for a particular broker._ 

I wonder if a volume trigger after the trend direction has been opened would be a good way to pyramid into the trend trade. A ceiling that once penetrated would trigger another entry onto the initial trade.

A break above the average volume for a set period. 


This chart shows what I`m trying to get at. By adding the trend pyramiding variable AFTER the initial trade is entered.The opening trade uses another condition to determine the probability of the trend direction and would have to be reliable.

I can visualise a number of trades riding the trend jumping on board at various stages with stop loss and trailing stop for profit. 

--------------------
Start EA at 0730 GMT 
Open probable trend trade when conditions met
Once trend trade opens then add position when volume bar breaches SMA.
Close EA at 1500 GMT
--------------------   

All suggestions welcome.


----------



## Wysiwyg

Forex Phantom is one of the newer robots to be released and as usual the same story ... ours is the best yet. I reckon the delayed release is because the conditions have to be optimal for maximum release success.That or the writer is holidaying in the West Indies while the robot pulls in the bikkies.  




> Forex Phantom May Be Delayed
> By Forex Phantom Review on March 14, 2009
> 
> Forex Phantom, the upcoming super advanced Forex Robot that was scheduled to be available on March 24th, 2009, is rumoured to be delayed.
> 
> The comment came from one of the people working on the Forex Phantom project. Although no definite dates were mentioned, the nature of the comment was that the release of Forex Phantom Traders Advantage was that ‘it looks like it might be a bit delayed’.


----------



## pilbara

Wysiwyg said:


> _First of all I know the Forex volume is only the tick data for a particular broker._



even though the following chart is 15 years old (perhaps they had a more relaxed lunch in the City of London back then), it shows the typical volume pattern which you must model, instead of using a SMA, because there is a cyclic pattern to volume.
source http://www.ny.frb.org/education/addpub/usfxm/


----------



## pilbara

Wysiwyg said:


> I can visualise a number of trades riding the trend jumping on board at various stages with stop loss and trailing stop for profit.



I'd estimate that 30% of profit opportunity will come from trend following, and 70% of profit opportunity will come from fading.  And trend following is always affected by slippage.  So start with a fading strategy first.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

pilbara said:


> I'd estimate that 30% of profit opportunity will come from trend following, and 70% of profit opportunity will come from fading.  And trend following is *always *affected by slippage.  So start with a fading strategy first.




??? dont think so. i rarely get slippage on my brokers. only during really fast moving markets.


----------



## Wysiwyg

Okay I have something on the drawing board which would work even better if Expert Advisors can be coded to enter at or near low/high price bar. :dunno: So I have made the entry rule  + or - pips after price bar opens. Ideally at the price bar low or high if possible. 

*Master and Slaves H4 

*Master trigger = Haikin Ashi candle colour change (enter 1 lot next price bar open + 25 pips short, - 25 pips long) Ideally at next price bar low or high ???
**Slave trigger = Volume bar crosses SMA(13) (enter .1 lot next price bar open + 10 pips short, - 10 pips long) Ideally at next price bar low or high ???
No Slave positions open unless Master open and only in direction of Master. 

*Master identifies trend direction on H4 (Heikin Ashi candle colour change ... red candle = enter short, white candle = enter long ). 
*Master enters 1 lot on next price bar open after confirmation Heiken Ashi candle. SL = 50 (move to B.E. after 20 pips in profit), TP = 300 or exit on next price bar open if H4 Heikin Ashi candle colour changes. 

*Long ... Master enters long 1 lot when Heikin Ashi candle changes from red to white. (H4 Next price bar open - 25 pips)    
*Short ... Master enters short 1 lot when Heikin Ashi candle changes from white to red. (H4 Next price bar open + 25 pips)


**Slaves enter .1 lot in Master trend direction only.Slaves enter on next price bar open (+/- 10 pips) if  volume bar crosses SMA(13)
 SL = 50 (move to break even after 20 pips in profit), TP = 50 
**Slaves follow this instruction until Master exits trade.(Master exits on SL, TP or colour change with Heikin Ashi candle).
*Master exits trade on next price bar open if a Heikin Ashi candle colour changes.(red to white ... short or white to red ... long)
**All slaves exit trades immediately when Master exits. 

Return to start.*


----------



## Stormin_Norman

are u needing to get that coded?


----------



## Wysiwyg

Thankyou SN, Is your friend charging??? I could change the SL, TS and "entry from bar opening price" to suit smaller time frames (lesser bar range). I hope it isn`t too confusing.

*Master and Slaves 

*Master trigger = Haikin Ashi candle colour change (set limit order .1 lot next price bar open + 20 pips short, - 20 pips long) 
**Slave trigger (only when Master trade is open) = Volume bar crosses SMA(13) (set limit order .1 lot next price bar open + 20 pips short, - 20 pips long) 

Start

*Master identifies trend direction (Heikin Ashi candle colour change ... red candle = enter short, white candle = enter long ). 

*For Long ... Master enters long .1 lot when Heikin Ashi candle changes from red to white. (Set limit order next price bar open - 20 pips) SL = 50 (move to B.E. after 20 pips in profit), TS = 50 Pips 

*For Short ... Master enters short .1 lot when Heikin Ashi candle changes from white to red. (Set limit order next price bar open + 20 pips) SL = 50 (move to B.E. after 20 pips in profit), TS = 50 Pips 


**Slaves enter .1 lot in Master trend direction only. Slaves set limit order on next price bar open (+ 10 pips short, - 10 pips long) if volume bar crosses SMA(13) SL = 50 (move to break even after 20 pips in profit) TS = 30 

**Slaves follow this instruction until Master exits trade.(Master exits on SL or TS).

*Master exits trade via Trailing Stop Order only. 

**All Slaves exit trades immediately when Master exits. 

**Wait one bar then

*Return to start.*


For reference -- SMA(13) for MT4 Volume Indicator below image.


----------



## Wysiwyg

*Re: Information*

Another site with Commercial Expert Advisors to scrutinise.







.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

http://free-expert-advisor.freehostia.com/

too many to have tested even a fraction of them. so if u have luck with any, make sure u let uncle normy know.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

forex megadroid forward test:






http://fxrmmegadroid.mt4stats.com/


----------



## Wysiwyg

*Re: The money trees !!!!!!!!!*

Here is another test which started at almost the same time but with different account and pip size and of course a different result.

http://www.forexpeacearmy.com/metatrader_expert_adviser/forex_mega_droid/demo 

Forex Peace Army for reviews ??? It`s hard to know who is bullshipping and who is genuine in their assessment. The USA Mega Droid support team tries to clarify/justify the glitches in its performance there.


----------



## Wysiwyg

An EA due for release tomorrow May 5th is The Forex Magic Machine (magic money tree, LOL)



> Remember, The Forex Magic Machine will be released on May 5th at 12p.m EST




Forex Phantom still not released yet.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

forex money machine looks like a martingale.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

Stormin_Norman said:


> forex money machine looks like a martingale.




ive got it now. we'll see how it goes on some tests.

looks very much like the free vForce system and is stolen from another forum and now they are selling it.


----------



## shag

hi guys
not particularly relevant to this thread possibly, but i have to bring physically, or convert on other words, 400k nz or more, to aus dollars, yearly.
i currently use ozeforex, but the spread is near 2pc on 10k blocks, which i generally bring over or multiples of.
i need either a more efficient method of coverting kiwi to aus dollar, or find a broker with less spread, as 1-2pc on 400 plus k adds up.
not many brokers seem to do the physical delivery aspect of forex.
even if i could leave some of the dosh in nz, i'd need it converted to aus dollars, as who would want nz shares or property.
cheers shag


----------



## tayser

completely wrong thread & forum...


----------



## Stormin_Norman

no experts here. only robots.


----------



## Wysiwyg

Wysiwyg said:


> An EA due for release tomorrow May 5th is The *Forex Magic Machine*(magic money tree, LOL)



Sorry all but this EA has a scam tag attached to it as per ForexPeaceArmy ... 
http://www.forexpeacearmy.com/forex...694-ea-boss-com-theforexmagicmachine-com.html


> We conclude that both EA-Boss and *TheForexMagicMachine* *seem to have engaged in software piracy for profit as well as false advertising. Both of these are severe breaches of both the law and of ethics*.




Be careful of Forex Phantom too as the delay of launch may be because there is heat on the streets.

Thanks to Forex Peace Army for their vigilance.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

Wysiwyg said:


> Visual Trading Studio
> 
> I had a look on forex factory & forex army but can`t find a review or comment on VTS which is Visual Traders Studio.It (apparently) is an Expert Advisor builder that converts to MQL by putting the components, functions, logics, variables etc. onto a `drawing pad` to build the EA strategy of your choice without having to know the MQL syntax.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good but there isn`t much mentioned about it anywhere.Priced okay for the endless amount of EA`s you can make.
> 
> Screen shots below.






white_goodman said:


> thats awesome considering how retarded I am with programmming...






MS+Tradesim said:


> I'm interested. How about we pool some money, buy one copy and see if someone like Wabbit would be willing to check the output and tell us if it does the job well?






Wysiwyg said:


> How about I buy it and y`all can send me your strategies and I will create the EA for a nominal charge of AUD$100 each.




i have an 'evaluation' version if anyone's interested.

PM me.


----------



## sleepy

Hey Norm,

Have you had a play with Visual Trading Studio ... and what did you think?
Is it useful/worthwhile  ... or overrated??

sleepy


----------



## MS+Tradesim

Stormin_Norman said:


> i have an 'evaluation' version if anyone's interested.
> 
> PM me.




Hi stormin, Sorry - I only just saw this reply! How have you found the program? Is it of any use?


----------



## Mr J

pilbara said:


> I'd estimate that 30% of profit opportunity will come from trend following, and 70% of profit opportunity will come from fading.  And trend following is always affected by slippage.  So start with a fading strategy first.




Since there is always a trend (even a seemingly random market is in the trend of appearing random), the profit is always exploiting that trend. If you are fading a trend, you are simply trying to pick the start of the next trend. Otherwise you're just picking a spot with limited upside and the probability bias against you.


----------

